# Setting up Media Center: Need Advice



## TomServo (Sep 6, 2009)

There is not, to the best of my knowledge, a sound card that does this. There is a motherboard with a built in amp, though. It's the MSI-7411.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Get a Mac and run Firewire.

Oh yuck - did I just say that? 

<---(Not a Mac fan, but knows the Mac will blow the PC away at audio/video)

Thanks TomServo - I have to clean the drool off my keyboard now!


----------

